# LFTS - 11/11



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Making my coffee and getting ready to drive to Jackson for my first sit of the year. Good luck guys!!!!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

U of M Fan said:


> Making my coffee and getting ready to drive to Jackson for my first sit of the year. Good luck guys!!!!


Happy Veterans day! Rut should be in full swing now. That month went by CRAZY FAST!


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

Just poured some coffee, getting ready for the 30 min drive up to Hastings. Good luck.


----------



## FISH_4_TROUT (Aug 18, 2010)

Boy I know I’ve been working a lot lately, but I completely lost track of time and am nowhere near ready for the rifle opener in 4 days.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Namrock said:


> Happy Veterans day! Rut should be in full swing now. That month went by CRAZY FAST!


Wishful thinking!!! LOL


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Sipping some coffee, trying to decide what stand to hit. Was gonna hit a stand back in the cattails way up in a pine but the wind is whippin here. Seems a bit stronger and gustier than the 15mph they had forcasted. I think I'll hit my ladder stand in a big oak this morning. I guess this is Gods way of telling me to save my best stand for late October!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Trying to decide if I can get into a stand with this wind. I don't want to ruin any good spots.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Good luck fellers. Wish I could get out today.


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

Pretty breezy out here in Barry county.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

In Hillsdale this morning. Decided not to make the trip to kzoo this morning early. I’ll head that way after the morning hunt! Windy here 10-20 they say. Gonna slip in and see what happens.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Must be some great coffee to add a month. Gl


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Getting ready to head out the door 
Pretty windy here in western Isabella county but I don't have to work and it's not 80 and raining so here goes nothing 
Good luck everyone else heading out be safe 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> Most be some great coffee to add a month. Gl


That one set me back for a minute too Jr. I thought....Veterans' Day already and I haven't even hunted yet?? It does wake you up though.

Good Luck to all of you out there today. 42 degrees here in Iron Mtn this morning - going down to 31 tonight and 29 tomorrow.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Cooler weather with the temp dropping pretty quickly windy or not wish I was out. I will definitely be out this evening!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

wildthing said:


> That one set me back for a minute too Jr. I thought....Veterans' Day already and I haven't even hunted yet?? It does wake you up though.
> 
> Good Luck to all of you out there today. 42 degrees here in Iron Mtn this morning - going down to 31 tonight and 29 tomorrow.


When's your first sit?


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> When's your first sit?


Soon - Somebody needs to turn off the faucet from this monsoon season we're having...Finally seeing a couple of shooters showing up on trail cams.


----------



## Slick8 (Oct 9, 2018)

Threw me for a loop as well. Just checked two different calendars to ensure I wasn't living a month behind!!! Good Luck today for those that can hunt on Thursday!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Headed to work in a few, straight to the doe woods after

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

Sitting in the aspen tree I killed my first doe with a bow about 5 years ago hoping to repeat that this morning.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Two does so far.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

good one just stepped out. 80yds


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Swampdog467 said:


> Headed to work in a few, straight to the doe woods after
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app





Swampdog467 said:


> Hopeful for tonight's sit. Two small bucks sparring and another in the field on my way to the stand
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If that's what happens on your "doe property", I'd be curious what you see on a buck hunt!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry to those who are out, "PRIMETIME" never showed up tonight.


Or I was just caught up in some work and by the time a realized what was going on it was already dark. Check back tomorrow.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Holy crap. Heart is racing


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Trunkslammer said:


> View attachment 334643
> Holy crap. Heart is racing


Wahoooo!!

Damn that's a beautiful sight! Good Luck Trunkslammer!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Just went by at 35. Not sure if I should’ve passed. Oh well


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Just went by at 35. Not sure if I should’ve passed. Oh well


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Keep us posted trunkslammer... living vicariously through you. Good luck !!!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

They weren't moving by me. Only saw the button buck out looking for his momma. Congratulations baybum and trunkslammer 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

What a beautiful night!! Felt awesome to be back in the deer woods!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I saw 9 antlerless and two cats


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Trunkslammer said:


> View attachment 334643
> Holy crap. Heart is racing


Looking Good.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Had a nice one come out to the beans at 100 yds
Took a few bites and back to the thicket.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Trap Star said:


> Man, I can't believe I missed the rut.


Yup seasons over!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Trunkslammer said:


> View attachment 334643
> Holy crap. Heart is racing


Happy tracking!


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Ended up seeing 14 antlerless and 2 small bucks, beautiful night for the first sit of the season. 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Trunkslammer said:


> View attachment 334643
> Holy crap. Heart is racing


Good to see! Show us a follow up when you find it!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

The suspense is killing me.....


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Northerner said:


> The suspense is killing me.....


Hope it doesn't take all night.


----------



## TCpat&trout (Dec 6, 2012)

Saw 8 antlerless and had 2 bucks grunting and thrashing under my stand after dark. Couldn’t tell the size though. NW13 public land. Everything after 7:00.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Namrock said:


> Looks like some nice vittles coming your way Congrats baybum! Ain't seen a hair yet here


They seen you first because your on the phone at "primetime" ! 



Trunkslammer said:


> Just called it on the track job for the night! I WILL find him in the morning. Hopefully before the yotes do. Gunna be a long sleepless night. Had thoughts of hanging deer and drinking beer tonight. Hopefully tomorrow at about 10am i can do that!


Good luck and congrats to all those successful hunters !!! I didn't see squat, never do on that field edge with 20+ mph winds. Be out in the a.m.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> Fwiw, if I don't see them go down, I don't begin tracking for a minimum of two hours after the shot. Never had your problems in that time.
> 
> Best of luck tomirrow


I felt really good about the shot. Lost blood at the about last spot i saw the deer. If I had any dought on my shot i woulda backed out immediately but I felt good about it. He was running hard And its quite thick. He covered 100 yards in seconds. I think im gunna puke. Maybe i shoulda pmed jrschalm for anti nausea meds/sleeping aid!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Trunkslammer said:


> I felt really good about the shot. Lost blood at the about last spot i saw the deer. If I had any dought on my shot i woulda backed out immediately but I felt good about it. He was running hard And its quite thick. He covered 100 yards in seconds. I think im gunna puke. Maybe i shoulda pmed jrschalm for anti nausea meds/sleeping aid!


Many times they "run out of blood" and keep going for a bit. Color of the blood looked good.

Good luck


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Good luck man. Hope all goes well this morning. I bet I slept better than you last night! but won’t be partying as hard today!


Trunkslammer said:


> I felt really good about the shot. Lost blood at the about last spot i saw the deer. If I had any dought on my shot i woulda backed out immediately but I felt good about it. He was running hard And its quite thick. He covered 100 yards in seconds. I think im gunna puke. Maybe i shoulda pmed jrschalm for anti nausea meds/sleeping aid!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Trunkslammer said:


> Just called it on the track job for the night! I WILL find him in the morning. Hopefully before the yotes do. Gunna be a long sleepless night. Had thoughts of hanging deer and drinking beer tonight. Hopefully tomorrow at about 10am i can do that!


Good luck this am. We have all been there hope you find em.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Trunkslammer said:


> I felt really good about the shot. Lost blood at the about last spot i saw the deer. If I had any dought on my shot i woulda backed out immediately but I felt good about it. He was running hard And its quite thick. He covered 100 yards in seconds. I think im gunna puke. Maybe i shoulda pmed jrschalm for anti nausea meds/sleeping aid!


Bet he didn't go another 50 yards, good luck this morning.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Brothers deer did the same thing, we tracked it then lost blood so I just followed What look like the right path and there he was. Good luck I'm sure you'll find him


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Trunkslammer said:


> View attachment 334643
> Holy crap. Heart is racing


From the picture I would guess that the deer was moving from the upper right corner, to the lower left corner. Most likely hit on the left side with exit hole on the right?
Good luck! Take your time and stay on the blood. If you go slow, you WILL pick the blood trail up again.
<----<<<


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Good luck T.S. you will get him!! When in doubt back out,good call.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck! I hate that feeling and unfortunately know exactly how it feels. 

I bet it isn't far. Daylight helps a ton after you feel defeated in the dark. We'll be waiting for the update. Hopefully he's within sight of the last blood or close. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Last year, and have seen it before, you will have a dry spot for 50 or so yards, then they will open up again.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Trunkslammer said:


> View attachment 334643
> Holy crap. Heart is racing


Good luck with the recovery! Sure looks like a good sign.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

It isn't sounding good.....


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

thill said:


>


lol, went through this last year.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Trunkslammer said:


> I felt really good about the shot. Lost blood at the about last spot i saw the deer. If I had any dought on my shot i woulda backed out immediately but I felt good about it. He was running hard And its quite thick. He covered 100 yards in seconds. I think im gunna puke. Maybe i shoulda pmed jrschalm for anti nausea meds/sleeping aid!


Any luck? We are all waiting for an update....good luck!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

He said he was hoping to be hanging a deer and drinking a beer by 10.

He's probably on a beer run right now. I would be too, but my boss said no, even though today is all OT.

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Sorry for the suspense guys!


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

On a apple run to make cider then on a beer run to make make cider and hang deer. Full write up later.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Trunkslammer said:


> On a apple run to make cider then on a beer run to make make cider and hang deer. Full write up later.


Congrats!!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Trunkslammer said:


> On a apple run to make cider then on a beer run to make make cider and hang deer. Full write up later.


Congrats, looking forward to the rest of the story!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

I thin


Trunkslammer said:


> On a apple run to make cider then on a beer run to make make cider and hang deer. Full write up later.


I think I speak for all of us as a collective when I write...YUR KILLIN US!

Put up a picture of the deer...we will wait for the story!


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Trunkslammer said:


> Sorry for the suspense guys!


Don’t apologize to me, apologize to my boss. Hard to be productive when I keep checking to see if you found the deer..Congrats!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Craves said:


> I thin
> 
> 
> I think I speak for all of us as a collective when I write...YUR KILLIN US!
> ...


I can't remember at this point, do we know if this is a buck or doe?


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

A page from Walt's playbook.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

LabtechLewis said:


> I can't remember at this point, do we know if this is a buck or doe?


Referred to the deer as "him". 
<----<<<


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Ahhhh huh! On a beer run!!!

Will someone let my wife know I was right!?


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Trunkslammer said:


> On a apple run to make cider then on a beer run to make make cider and hang deer. Full write up later.


Woo Ya ! Ya U did! Nice can't wait to read the story ! Congrats


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

lodge lounger said:


> A page from Walt's playbook.


this hunting website internet version of "edging" has got to stop!!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

I think he got drunk and is now sleeping it off.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

A page from walts book it is. And boy, its kinda fun. I kinda liked the suspense walt put us threw. 1 major difference here. This is what i call a medium buck. Not a heavy duty one like walts. So dont get your darn hopes up.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Its like tv 5 news. Lure u in and then dont show u anything


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I think I dated his mom in Highschool


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Getting steady pictures from my brother and buddy up at camp in the UP. Bucks are moving buddy just passed a decent 8. Snow on the ground.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Trunkslammer said:


> A page from walts book it is. And boy, its kinda fun. I kinda liked the suspense walt put us threw. 1 major difference here. This is what i call a medium buck. Not a heavy duty one like walts. So dont get your darn hopes up.


Just looked at "new post" STILL don't see anything...... To drunk to post, hope so !


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Trunkslammer said:


> A page from walts book it is. And boy, its kinda fun. I kinda liked the suspense walt put us threw. 1 major difference here. This is what i call a medium buck. Not a heavy duty one like walts. So dont get your darn hopes up.


Don't under sell it. I don't care if it's a 3pt, I still love a story and recovery pics. That's what it's all about!!! 

Congrats again. 

Now get to typing. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Namrock said:


> Happy Veterans day! Rut should be in full swing now. That month went by CRAZY FAST!


Bump. LOL


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

U of M Fan said:


> Bump. LOL


Oh no. UM, don't do that. I have to get some work done today and just CAN'T have to follow 2 threads...


----------

